# college and IBS



## Glamour_Dollxoxo (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm a college freshman and recently these year while in school I was diagnosed with having IBS and its so hard having to deal with it especially in a college setting. For me it's hard when my IBS acts up and I'm late to class or not feeling well enough to go and people give me #### for it asking where I have been and why I'm always late ,etc. I wish it were so much more easier to deal with IBS in a college setting.


----------



## 15636 (Aug 3, 2005)

hey i totally feel you i am a college freshmen also and this first semester has been TORTURE!! and i live on campus so im away from home.. ugh. i also have fibromyalgia? which is a lot of pain in my back? it sux ~Suwaiah, 18 swedderb###yahoo.com


----------



## 22599 (Nov 27, 2006)

I am also a college freshman and I even took a year off between highschool and college and I still find the ibs very hard to deal with. I have good days and bad days, but my bad days are awful. My roommate (I live on campus) never knows how to react to me because I am always in a chronic stage of sickness...always one things after another. I cannot stand trying to be in school, have ibs/anxiety/depression. It is hard and it is the pits. My advice is to find as much support as possible. The more I find support and those willing to listen - the better I do


----------



## 23194 (Dec 11, 2006)

i'm a sophomore this year, and i'm always skipping classes because my stomach aches are so bad and i have severe diarrea. it's affecting my grades and my social life.


----------



## 16963 (Dec 5, 2006)

I haven't been to classes since the end of September. My IBS started so suddenly - I left one class because of D, and I've basically been sick at home ever since. The problem is, during this semester I kept going to the doctor, getting notes, etc. while I was getting all the tests to be diagnosed. I got notes from doctors (not saying what was wrong, just that I was sick!), and quite a few helped me by letting me take incompletes, giving me an individual assignment, etc. And I dropped a couple classes. But what do I do next semester? I have meds, but they're not really helping enough for me to feel confidant enough to go to school. I don't even go out with my friends. I only have one semester left, but I have NO IDEA how I'm going to get through it. I can't just not go to school for the whole semester, but I don't know what to do! Oh, this upsets me so much...


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

I can relate. IBS and college results in a stressful living situation. Lynnie, with one semester left, the hard part is almost over. Don't give up. I find that the best way to deal with the IBS situation is not to isolate yourself (like I did my freshman and sophomore year). Here are a couple things that helped me. These are only suggestions and will in no way solve all your problems, but hopefully they can help. If you don't want to involve the campus Office of Disabilities: 1. If you have a laptop in class, make some online buddies to chat with. (Here is a great place to start). 2. Sit at a seat close to the door near the front or back of the room. 3. I know that it is almost impossible, but try to schedule the shorter classes that meet more times for the week (for example, Monday, Wednesday and Friday instead of Tuesdays and Thursdays). 4. If you are having a gassy day, bring an orange with you and peg it in class. (The orange will help with the smell.) 5. Focus on your long term goals. Don't let the daily events rattle you. If you have a bad day, sign online and vent it out. We are all listening. If you do want to involve the Office of Disabilities: 1. Find out your school's policies. 2. Provide the school with the necessary documentation. (This creates a file that you can refer to, if your professor gives you a hard time.) 3. Here in Tennessee, professors are provided letters stating that the student may have to suddenly leave or maybe unable to be punctual. You can even schedule different test dates with some professors. I hope this helps. Conqueribs is right, don't give up. Good luck!!!


----------



## 22599 (Nov 27, 2006)

I went to the disabilites department in my college and I signed a paper stating that I could leave class if need be and that I had a few extra leeway absences in my favor due to the ibs. When I handed them out to my profs most were completely okay with it, some kinda skeptical. It helped though! I got to miss some classes, but still get notes and be on top of my studies. Needless to say, I am going to do this next semester as well...ibs sucks, but you gotta find what is right for you in relief.


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Good luck next semester. It is really important to have a good support system







.


----------



## 21198 (Dec 10, 2006)

We;ll at leeast it happnede to you in colleg e, my prob startde in high school , whre people arent nearley as mature as in college, I dont think any one in college would tease you about going potty abnormally,but in high school kids WOULD dothat for sure ,theeey still play potty/pee/fart jokes at that age


----------

